# How experienced should a young horse be before going hunting?



## Vickijay (2 December 2012)

Hi,

I have never had a suitable horse to go hunting on but have always fancied giving it a go. I now have 2 4 year olds that are both sensible enough to maybe try.

How experienced should they be before you go along?

I backed 1 in July and she hacks happily, has jumped a few times, been XC schooling once and clear round SJ once too. I only backed the other 1 about 8 weeks ago, he hacks round the farm alone, hacked out 3 times, he has jumped twice and really baby XC schooled once.

Are they experienced enough? I know that's probably a stupid/tricky to answer question but as I have never even been hunting its difficult for me to understand how much they should of done first.

Any help would be great,

Thanks 

Vicki and the wobbly baby horses!


----------



## kchappers (2 December 2012)

i took raggs to her first hunt ride today, she was backed last year and turned away then rebacked in april this year i brought her on the 1st of sept and she had never hacked before. there was no jumping involved thankfully as its something shes just learning, id definitely recommend going.


----------



## laurapru (2 December 2012)

I went for the first time this season on a horse that I brought back in June. He is a 5 year old, He had done a bit of everything prior to me owning him but hadn't done much of any specific thing. I went with some friends that had sensible horses that could babysit me but my boy actually proved to be so brave and bold i was super proud of him. We only jumped the fixed fences and didn't jump everything and took it sort of steady. I think my advice to you would be to take the one with the most level headed personality. I had always wanted to go and just presummed that if it didn;t go well we would just go home. Thankfully it went well and we enjoyed our days out afterwards so much so we have subscribed for the season. Go for it......xxxx


----------



## Sparkles (2 December 2012)

Best one I've ever hunted, was a 4 rising 5 year old who I'd only took for his first gallop out properly the day before [He'd done a bit of showjumping 2ft9/3ft consistently, and was 'fit', ie hacking each day and lots of canter and hill work...just not really much galloping ever yet! :0 

Anyway...he was a star. Jumped everything [even ended up giving leads for quite a few jump, calling out 'the big black one will jump it, follow him']
Didn't like to say till the end that he'd never jumped anything solid in his life!
I hunted him for a season and a half, then he ended up being bought by a master and being used for a whips horse/masters horse when needed.


So really...I'd say as long as you have the basics established [ie, walk/trot/canter/hacking/steering and brakes] and relatively fit to go for an hour or two, then it's more going by the temperament than anything, to me.


----------



## DGeventing (3 December 2012)

ChristmasSparkles said:



			So really...I'd say as long as you have the basics established [ie, walk/trot/canter/hacking/steering and brakes] and relatively fit to go for an hour or two, then it's more going by the temperament than anything, to me.
		
Click to expand...

This. I had a PM the other day, asking how my  4 year old could possibly be ready to hunt, but this is the crux really.


----------



## arizonahoney (3 December 2012)

Hi Vickijay... I think you may be in the same area as me (does Tarrsteps teach you sometimes?) 

Feel free to PM me and we can try and arrange to go to a meet together when you feel that your youngsters are ready


----------



## Double_choc_lab (3 December 2012)

It could also depend upon with whom you intend to hunt.  On a Saturday we can have about 200 out.  If you're able it might pay to go midweek to start if you have a well attended hunt and see how he settles.


----------



## tobiano1984 (4 December 2012)

I took my 4 year old cubbing for the first time a month or so ago. He was broken in over winter 2011/12, and had been out once to SJ schooling and once to XC schooling. We've hacked a lot, and he's a pretty level headed cob x. 

Depending on your experience, I'd maybe take them cubbing/early season first! If you've hunted a lot then it doesn't matter, but if like me you've not hunted much or recently, then for your own sake and the horses a quiet Weds morning out with a handful of horses would be much better than going straight for a full meet with a big field! I just kept my boy at the back and he was quite happy, everyone was aware that he was a newbie and we had a lovely morning out.


----------



## C&C (6 December 2012)

You say " how experienced should a young horse be before it goes hunting " ? Do you mean how experienced in being ridden in general? Coz how do u get a horse experienced im hunting unless you go? Im confused! Lol

I would always take a young horse Cubbing first, the meets are usually alot more 'sedate' than Hunting ;-)


----------



## simplyhunting (6 December 2012)

Mine tend to go as long as they have roughly got w/t/c and stopping sorted! But ours go with our nanny horse and sit out the back to learn their trade first-they learn far more by watching and taking it all in,  no hurtling round til manners are installed!


----------



## Vickijay (6 December 2012)

ChristmasSparkles said:



			Best one I've ever hunted, was a 4 rising 5 year old who I'd only took for his first gallop out properly the day before [He'd done a bit of showjumping 2ft9/3ft consistently, and was 'fit', ie hacking each day and lots of canter and hill work...just not really much galloping ever yet! :0 

Anyway...he was a star. Jumped everything [even ended up giving leads for quite a few jump, calling out 'the big black one will jump it, follow him']
Didn't like to say till the end that he'd never jumped anything solid in his life!
I hunted him for a season and a half, then he ended up being bought by a master and being used for a whips horse/masters horse when needed.


So really...I'd say as long as you have the basics established [ie, walk/trot/canter/hacking/steering and brakes] and relatively fit to go for an hour or two, then it's more going by the temperament than anything, to me.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I should come and go with you!!



DGeventing said:



			This. I had a PM the other day, asking how my  4 year old could possibly be ready to hunt, but this is the crux really.
		
Click to expand...

Great



Double_choc_lab said:



			It could also depend upon with whom you intend to hunt.  On a Saturday we can have about 200 out.  If you're able it might pay to go midweek to start if you have a well attended hunt and see how he settles.
		
Click to expand...

200 sounds like I'd get bucked off pretty quickly!!



tobiano1984 said:



			I took my 4 year old cubbing for the first time a month or so ago. He was broken in over winter 2011/12, and had been out once to SJ schooling and once to XC schooling. We've hacked a lot, and he's a pretty level headed cob x. 

Depending on your experience, I'd maybe take them cubbing/early season first! If you've hunted a lot then it doesn't matter, but if like me you've not hunted much or recently, then for your own sake and the horses a quiet Weds morning out with a handful of horses would be much better than going straight for a full meet with a big field! I just kept my boy at the back and he was quite happy, everyone was aware that he was a newbie and we had a lovely morning out.
		
Click to expand...

I have never been!!



C&C said:



			You say " how experienced should a young horse be before it goes hunting " ? Do you mean how experienced in being ridden in general? Coz how do u get a horse experienced im hunting unless you go? Im confused! Lol

I would always take a young horse Cubbing first, the meets are usually alot more 'sedate' than Hunting ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I meant ridden in general to be able to give it a go to get them used to it 



simplyhunting said:



			Mine tend to go as long as they have roughly got w/t/c and stopping sorted! But ours go with our nanny horse and sit out the back to learn their trade first-they learn far more by watching and taking it all in,  no hurtling round til manners are installed!
		
Click to expand...

So mine should be good to go then...gulp!!!

Thanks everyone


----------



## arizonahoney (6 December 2012)

Hi Vicki, 

Took the liberty of friend requesting you on FB... Rachel was teaching me this year until my pony went lame; I have been on a lessons hiatus since then, but have been hunting plenty and loving it


----------



## arizonahoney (6 December 2012)

NB on different horses!


----------



## showpony (6 December 2012)

OP based on my disaster a couple wks ago with my 4YO this is what I would recommend.

Firstly get the horse out in open land with a group of other horses & ensure you can really establish your brakes - as trust me its no fun being on the back of a youngster who decides they want to barge their way through as many horses as possible to get to the front

Secondly would suggest something very low key for your first time NOT a hunt where you will have in excess of 100+ horses

Thirdly its a good idea to bring a pal along that your horse is used to - a horse that is very calm out & about.

& finally HAVE FUN


----------



## Sparkles (7 December 2012)

Anytime! Though I'm on a much littler one now, just my little ginger pony. Plus I only really bother drag hunting now....much more fun


----------



## Sparkles (7 December 2012)

showpony said:



			Secondly would suggest something very low key for your first time NOT a hunt where you will have in excess of 100+ horses
		
Click to expand...


Yeah....ended up taking a friends sale pony out for his time to the closing meet of the season. Not the greatest idea ever made!!!! I ended up buying him also.....


----------



## cob&onion (9 December 2012)

I have never really been hunting before - took my now passed away TB cubbing once which was good as although plenty of stops and waiting around we still had a few good canters 

I now have my soon to be 5yr old who am planning to start cubbing with next autumn.  Was meant to be this year but babes and things are happening now 
This summer i hope to start jumping her and doing some xc schooling in preparation for the season.  She already hacks out and is very sensible.  Looking forward to starting her again  (been turned away since early summer)


----------



## Foxhunter49 (11 December 2012)

If you are in many parts of Eire, you back the the day before and then take them hunting the next!


----------



## showpony (11 December 2012)

I think that's a bit of a generalised remark, lol! Were not that bad!


----------



## Vickijay (12 December 2012)

Lol. I wouldn't of been up for that!!!


----------

